# DDP Evo Bullet Coil



## Rob Fisher (8/12/18)

Now this looks interesting... can't wait to try it out. New Billet Box bridge from DDP in Malaysia!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Looks interesting @Rob Fisher 
It appears quite small and thin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/18)

Silver said:


> Looks interesting @Rob Fisher
> It appears quite small and thin



Yip it appears to take the same EVO commercial coil as the EVO SubOhm tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it appears to take the same EVO commercial coil as the EVO SubOhm tank.


Thank goodness.
Was just thinking I need it and I need another boro until you mentioned commercial coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

